# duda sobre AN7164



## afcorria (Jul 8, 2010)

hola a todos, soy un aficionado a la electronica y me gusta reciclar equipos, quieor hacerme un ampli de audio con el AN7164 he leido su datasheet entero pero aun no deduzco donde ni como ponerle el control de volumen, me imagino que es a la entrada de señal de audio....

cualquier ayuda me sera muy util, y si alguien me dibuja el PCB ya es que le mando postales de amor por email, jajajajaja

muchas gracias

todo reciclado de un philips fw355


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 8, 2010)

Si no pudo encontrar el esquematico de ese integrado, entonces utilice la placa original; solo tiene que identificar los terminales de la fuente de voltaje, los terminales de entrada de señal y los terminales de salida de audio. Si la placa tambien tiene el circuito rectificador y el filtrado de voltaje, pues mejor aun, porque casi tiene poco para hacer.


----------



## afcorria (Jul 9, 2010)

el esquema de dicho circuito es el siguiente, http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/panasonic/AN7164.pdf, solo necesito saber donde (y que tipo de resistencia variale) poner el control de volumen y la pcb de dicho circuito


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 10, 2010)

Aunque el datasheet no indica la impedancia de entrada, puedes colocarle un control variable de 10K, el comun que es logaritmico. El circuito modificado quedaria asi:


----------



## afcorria (Jul 13, 2010)

mil gracias, ahora a seguir inventando... jeje


----------



## afcorria (Jul 15, 2010)

ahora resulta que mirando el esquema pide altavoz de 8 ohms y el equipo traia originalmente uno de 6, que pasa??? petara?


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 15, 2010)

Colocale un fusible, se calcula asi:

I=√(P/Z) => √(30/8) => √(3.75) => I=1.93A

En el comercio se consigue el de 2A.


----------



## afcorria (Jul 16, 2010)

supongo que sera a la salida al altavoz, muchas gracias, sois la leche


----------



## maxee (May 17, 2011)

tengo el mismo integrado que tambien reciclé, me podrias decir que tan bien funciona? volumen?


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

La forma correcta es qsue busques en la web la hoja de datos y alli te enteras de potencia, carga minima en la salida, tensión de alimentación, sensibilidad de entrada y otras cosas muy importantes, ya que lo reciclaste nada cuesta armarlo y probarlo obvio que no lo sabes los productos con la matricula AN son de Matshushita de grupon Natinoal Panasonic


----------



## afcorria (May 18, 2011)

maxee pues te cuento que ya lo tengo todo instalado y funcionan a la perfenccion, poquisimo ruido....


----------



## maxee (May 18, 2011)

Que bueno! justo ahora lo estor armando Pero haci nomas en el aire no tengo pcv (no me peguen )      cuando lo proeve aviso....


----------



## SKYFALL (May 19, 2011)

estos integrados AN7168 y AN7178 eran muy populares en antiguos radios para carro y trabajan bien, tienen poco ruido y el sonido es bueno a pesar que no son muy potentes.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

EL AN7164, se alimenta con 21V y con carga de 8 ohms puede dar hasta 30W de potencia, normalmente era utilzado entre 20-25W para una otptima calidad de salida


----------



## maxee (May 19, 2011)

no funcionó, ...me pinto el bajon..


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Conque tensión lo alimentaste? como conectaste el parlante, podes hacer un dibujo de como fue el conecionado de los pines? hace eso para ver que sucedio


----------



## SKYFALL (May 19, 2011)

maxee dijo:


> no funcionó, ...me pinto el bajon..



No tendra algo que ver la tension presente en el pin 6 del standby?


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Por eso es que le pido que ponga el dibujo de como lo conecto, si conecto el parlante entre los pines corrspondiente y si era de 8ohms si es de 4 El CI no soporta 4 ohms(en realidad cad amplificador soporta 4 ohms peo al esten BTL, la carga debe ser la suma de los dos, se ponen 4 ohms es como haberle puesto 2 ohms a c/u)


----------



## maxee (May 20, 2011)

Lo hice tal cual esta en el plano de mas arriba. lo unico que no puse fueron las resistencias de 2.2k y los 2 condensadores de 0.1 uf. pense que para proban si funcionaba no era nesesario, creo q son solo para proteger el circuito..   y si, el parlante que le puse es de 4 ohms..  y lo de la pata 6?? hay que me terle 5v para que funcione ahi?

Ahora me arrepiento de meterle 64v cuando vi que no funcionaba 

igual tengo otro an7164.. lo vor a armar


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Yporque le pusiste 64V? te dije que buscaras la hoja de datos alli esta todo para no cometer errores y lo del standa by también

Fijate por no leer como te dije

1Error en la tensión de alimentación grosero........64V cuando trabaja con 21
2Error en el parlante tiene que sero 8 y no 4 salvo que lo quieras ver morir de nuevo
3 el stnd-by ni..........

Cuantas cosas se evitan leyendo las hojas de datos, pensar que el fabricante las pone con muy buen criterio para eso para evitar salvajadas!!!!


----------



## maxee (May 20, 2011)

le meti los 64v cuando pense que no habia forma de que funcione! no por error dorante las prubas lo puse a 21v. ok entonces cuando lo arme le pongo un parlante de 8ohms le puedo poner 2 de 4ohm en paralelo? son de 120W.  y... en la pata 6 del ic le meto 5v. vamos a ver que pasa


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

En serie ponelos, asii se suman las resistencias y te da los 8ohms, en paralelo te daran la mitad 2 ohms si alli ponele los 5V


----------



## maxee (May 20, 2011)

funciona!!!!!! q fla! distorciona como la mierd* cuando le subo el vol pero deve ser por que lo estoy alimentando con 12v   gracias muchachos   despues cuento como anda cuando lo alimente con 21


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Aparate acordate de ponerle todos los componentes y al otro ensayallo en una de esas al no poner el stnd-by no le paso nada, ya que es como una llave interna que enciende el amplificador....

fijate en la hoja de datos la sensibilidad, si le entras una señal más grande distornsionar por recorte acordate de eso aparte como cualquier ampli a max volumen esta tambien su mayor distorción


----------

